# **** trapping near Cedar???



## rowdyroundy435 (Mar 26, 2015)

I want to start my dog on **** she is 3 and i know thats a little late but anytime she can run a trail she will cornered a few bunnies and treed a few squirrels so i'm confident i can get her to start however i wanna show her a caged **** and see what she does

so if anyone wants to let me know of a not so secret spot of yours it would be much appreciated promise to return the **** to your spot afterwards hahaha


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Find someone who has chickens on the outskirts of town and they will be glad to have you get rid of their *****.

I don't have chickens any more but I trapped one by my chicken coop that killed one of my chickens and I shot it while it was in the trap, and before that I shot one on my front porch that was eating the cat food.


----------



## rowdyroundy435 (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks for the tip man!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Try west valley.


----------



## rowdyroundy435 (Mar 26, 2015)

bit of a drive for me just for a live capture tbh


----------

